# Delaware river distance from the ?? canal to ??



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

Little shaky on the Delaware river but :: the canal that connects the 
Chesapeake to the ocean .. NJ side? How far is that ?


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Not sure what your asking? How far is what from what? The Chesapeake is a bay off the ocean there is no canal. Maybe you're talking the C&D canal which connect the Chesapeake and Delaware Bays


----------



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

ya.. the C&C canal that connects the chesapeake and the delaware river.. 
From the canal where it connects to the Delaware river to the North Cape May NJ canal.. how far is this? And do most boats make the run in one day?


----------



## fordo (Jul 3, 2006)

If you are talking about the C & D canal at the northern end of the Chesapeake the eastern end, on the Delaware River, is a day's sail from (or to) Cape May, NJ on the Atlantic. You have to transverse Delaware Bay headed southeast to Cape May, NJ. If you are at the southern end the Chesapeake opens to the Atlantic just north of Norfork, Va.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

It depends a lot on the tide but in April we left Cheasapke City at 7 AM and where through the Cape May canal by 6 that night. 

Boat speed was typically about 6 knots, we motor sailed, and maybe a 2 knot boost for much of the ride, so it definately can be done in one day.

Gary


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*I would suggest a chart.*

Some stop in the Cohanasey River, 1/2 way.

There are many threads, if you try the search feature.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have done this trip over 20 times. 52 miles give or take. Definately doable in one day. We usually can make it from the Cape May Canal to the Bohemia River in one day. We have actually done Cape May to the Patapsco twice, leaving CM at 5 AM and getting to the Patapsco at 8:30 PM, but hit everything right 

No need to follow the channel except near Cross Ledge area

Its all about the tides on the Delaware and in the C&D canal and playing them.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

WHY? WHY? WHY?
Why is everyone on this board so patient with numbsculls that aren't interested enough to look at a chart, or check the names of places they want to go, or do any of the research that the rest of us do, just because we're interested and love it. 
This person isn't interested in taking the time to learn and acquire knowledge. 
I've been sailing for over 50 years, and I'm constantly learning something new. To me that's the joy of it.
Sorry for the rant, but guy's like this drive me NUTS.
Marc


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Thank you.*



gershel said:


> WHY? WHY? WHY?
> Why is everyone on this board so patient with numbsculls that aren't interested enough to look at a chart, or check the names of places they want to go, or do any of the research that the rest of us do, just because we're interested and love it.
> This person isn't interested in taking the time to learn and acquire knowledge.
> I've been sailing for over 50 years, and I'm constantly learning something new. To me that's the joy of it.
> ...


Better questions concern recent shoaling, uncharted areas, harbor specific rules, and thing that aren't in the guide books or on charts.

And always Google first.


----------

